# Wilsons prom 3-day trip (Feb) expressions of interest



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Some time in feb, I'll be heading to Wilsons prom for a 3-day kayak fishing adventure. The plan is to launch from Norman bay and then paddle to Refuge Cove and pitch camp. Spend the second day just leisurly exploring the area in the yaks (from refuge to sealers) and not so leisurly catching fish. And then head back to Norman bay on the last day.

I'm pretty sure my mate Steve will come along and I'm wondering if anyone else here might be interested. It'll definitely be one for those who either have capable yaks, good fitness or both. But it'll be fun, nothing surer. There's some damned good fishing at the prom... I can only imagine how good it'd be from a yak.

Anyone intersted?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

5th,

Wilsons Prom is truly a great area. However those attempting the trip will want to be pretty fit and their craft very well equiped. Scaling off a map your intended path would yield a trip of some 34 km each way.

As you are dealing with Bass Strait there is no guarantee that upon the return journey that you will encounter the same navigatable seas that you may have had on the onward trip. Especially around South Point/lighthouse area landing options are very limited.

70+ km return journey on the high seas would warrant some careful thought.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

5th - i am keen as bloody chips mate, but my big 'ol tub in Bass Straight :shock: just aint a good idea. Mind you if i can get my hands on a SOT i'd be there for sure...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Kev, yeah I'm aware of that, which is why I said a good boat and level of fitness would be required. And yeah - there is potential to be held up at Refuge for an extra day or so if weather is bad (damn, wouldn't that suck). I've managed to put in some 40km days on just the little Hobie Sport (in a surpisingly small amount of time) and by then I'll have myself an Adventure and am confident it can do it. I know I can. I'm also pretty familiar with the coastline at the Prom (it's my second home) and if things got rough, there's numerous places that you could beach in. On top of that, feb is typically the calmest time for waters in that area. The distance involved is also why I'm suggested the middle day should be a fairly relaxed one. There's some awesome fish inbetween refuge and sealers. Kingies, Snapper, Sambos, Gummies, etc etc.

I'm glad you emphasized the point, however, because if people are keen they do need to be aware that it won't be a walk in the park so to speak. I'm told you're not afraid of putting in some KMs. Interested?

For anyone who is curious, this trip will be sometime between the 2nd and 14th of Feb. Haven't yet squared away exact dates.

Smurf, it'd be great to have you along. See if you can't rustle something up


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd love to but won't be around for this one - which might be a good thing, the FnD would be plenty seaworthy enough, but paddling 70km in it....... :roll:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

5th,

Yes my comments were more for others who may take such a trip too lightly. You sound as though you are quite experienced and well practiced with the distance.

It is trip that I would certainly enjoy. However in the Swing my top speed is 8 km/hr, cruising more typically at 6 km/hr especially with a little chop around (as measured on my GPS speedometer). Therefore 34 km would take close to 6 hrs of earnest paddling each way. This unfortunately is beyond my ability.

I have mentioned before that I am interested in seeing how these Hobies actually compare to my Swing in regards to top speed and energy expended. Although I did paddle 15 K alongside Kingfisher in his Outback a few months back and kept up with him ok, although he didn't seem to be doing it a bit easier than me. I think I'll have a chat to Scott about a trial paddle (I mean peddle).


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

I hear ya Kev. While I'm happy to approach such a trip in a Hobie (Adventure), I probably wouldn't do it if I had to paddle. This has more to do with a shoulder injury than it does fitness, but in my experience you will use much less energy over the long haul peddling instead of paddling. Especially if you're using Turbo fins (unless you're legs are fairly weak). My 1st trip in my Sport was about 35km and I did it with a complete newby on his 1st ever kayak experience using a tandem Hobie (Outfitter)... and he was peddling it solo. At the end of it, both us felt like we could have gone further. And the very next day I went and did it all again. Both of us have put in considerable hours since then and I think both of us could easily handle a 50km day in reasonable conditions. An 80km 2-way trip with rest day inbetween should be relatively simple.

Having said all that, there is another approach that could be taken that would likely be much easier to do. That would be to launch at the caravan park just outside of the prom (or Port Franklin or Port Welshpool, reducing travel distance significantly), and paddle out through corner inlet towards snake island and then head towards 5-mile beach. It would still be a fairly long paddle/peddle, but the 1st 20kms or so would be easier going. I'm a big fan of 5-mile beach to (Trevelly everywhere) so I'm open to suggestion.


----------

